# coolers at Ko Olina



## chileaquiles (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got back from Ko Olina and I'm an owner.

Security approached us this time around and stated we can't have a cooler in the pool area.

After a long discussion with the front desk about this rule they showed me a piece of paper stating, "coolers bigger then xxx (small size like lunch box) are not allowed unless you have baby formula or milk".  The reason they said was due to lack of space.

I found that to be a bunch of xxxxx. Have they seen the size of beach bags lately that look like luggages.  

At the end i feel its so folks buy more of their food and drinks.  $3.50 a soda  ~$15 a sandwich.

We have 4 timeshares and travel quite a bit.  We always take our handy Costco cooler with two wheels that you can pull everywhere.  We never have ran into this type of issue before or heard of such a rule.  Never even saw it on any of the KoOlina owner newsletters, etc.

Anybody else know about this rule or seen this at some other Marriott resort?


----------



## sbeck22 (Jun 6, 2011)

Are they also checking people for wrist bands?

So we have the "cooler" police.  How about keeping the locals out.

I have seem more and more posts and reviews about how it is obvious some "guests" simply aren't.

Buy hey you were in Hawaii.


----------



## chileaquiles (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah they are checking the wrist bands and did see some folks get kicked out.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 6, 2011)

Question:
did they allow you to take the cooler to the beach?


----------



## DB-Wis (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like a perfectly reasonable rule to me.  We all benefit from pool beverage sales.  I've stayed at many MVCI properties and I can't say I've ever seen anyone pulling a bulky cooler to the pool, and that's a good thing.  

If you want to avoid buying poolside beverages, bring a can or two of soda or beer.  No one objects to that.  But I think it's reasonable to draw the line at coolers.


----------



## GregT (Jun 6, 2011)

We had this happen to us when we were at Ko Olina in Feb 2010 -- the security guy approached us and told us to keep our cooler (it was a small styrofoam cooler) out of sight because they weren't supposed to allow them at all.   

But it was a slow week and he didn't make us take it back.    We've not had this issue at MOC.

Best,

Greg


----------



## minoter (Jun 6, 2011)

DB-Wis,
I am not sure what you meant by "we all benefit from pool beverage sales". The owners do not benefit financially from sales from the pool side restaurants, bars or the Market Place. The Association receives no revenue from those sales.


----------



## larryallen (Jun 6, 2011)

To me there are different expectations at different levels of properties. I think of Ko Olina as a nicer place and for me I dislike seeing big coolers. It feels cheap to me. If I am at a cheaper property then I don't think it's an issue as you would expect that. If everybody brought out big coolers we would lose poolside service (which is already spotty at best) and I personally like to have someone serve me when I am on vacation. I realize everybody is different. I think the rule is totally reasonable.

In terms of the locals in the pools that does seem to be a problem at Ko Olina. However, I have seen obvious locals with wristbands so I think someone is giving them out. However, that was two years ago. This last trip they didn't have wristbands at the poolside shacks so I bet that cuts down on the staff giving them to their friends.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bummer of a rule... but I can understand it.  Can you imagine if everyone brought a cooler on wheels.  That could be a safety hazard too.  They don't want you to bring glass to the pool either.  So, we always transfer our beer to empty water bottles.  

Anyways, Costco sells these Cooler bags that I bring on all our trips.  It actually keeps things pretty cold and much better than a syroform cooler.  The nice thing about it is that it looks like a beach bag.  And you can fit it in your luggage or use as a carryon bag.


----------



## DEROS (Jun 6, 2011)

@larryallen

I am a local and have done a lot of staycation..  To say it is obvious they (locals) are not guest is wrong.


----------



## Herb33 (Jun 6, 2011)

On our only visit to Ko Olina, I enjoyed my first cold beverage on a bar stool with this view ...






Don't think I spent a minute at the pool after that.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jun 6, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> Question:
> did they allow you to take the cooler to the beach?



I don't think they are permitted on the beach either.  I had a beach shade up for my toddler at Lagoon 3 and security made me take it down.  Told me there was list of prohibited items up on the path, sure enough there was long list of things you can't have in this private resort area, including frisbees, umbrellas, and I believe large coolers.


----------



## larryallen (Jun 6, 2011)

DEROS said:


> @larryallen
> 
> I am a local and have done a lot of staycation..  To say it is obvious they (locals) are not guest is wrong.



You are right. I over-generalized.


----------



## DB-Wis (Jun 6, 2011)

minoter said:


> DB-Wis,
> I am not sure what you meant by "we all benefit from pool beverage sales". The owners do not benefit financially from sales from the pool side restaurants, bars or the Market Place. The Association receives no revenue from those sales.



I stand corrected -- but I also stand by my basic point:  it is reasonable to exclude large coolers.  From management's perspective, if it allows one guest to bring in a large cooler, it must allow everyone to do so.  If everyone does so, the pool areas will become a cluttered mess. That's not what I bought into.


----------



## j.d. (Jun 6, 2011)

*Ko Olina in Jan. 2011*

You are right about the cooler police!  I brought a cooler to the pool site and was politely asked to return the medium sized cooler to my room!  I loved the timeshare and will return after the disney timeshare opens up!

J.D.


----------



## cp73 (Jun 6, 2011)

a1000monkeys said:


> I don't think they are permitted on the beach either.  I had a beach shade up for my toddler at Lagoon 3 and security made me take it down.  Told me there was list of prohibited items up on the path, sure enough there was long list of things you can't have in this private resort area, including frisbees, umbrellas, and I believe large coolers.



I agree that coolers shouldn't be allowed at the pool. However, I am not sure they can prevent them on the beach. I believe all beaches in Hawaii are public. How can they prevent you from using shade on a public beach? Is a shade the same as an umbrella? Or do you mean a tent?


----------



## pharmgirl (Jun 6, 2011)

The beaches are public and there are many families having picnics with coolers on the beaches, under the shade of the trees
One og the nice sights at KoOlina, seeing all the diverse families enjoying the beauty and having a nice family picnic


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jun 7, 2011)

cp73 said:


> I agree that coolers shouldn't be allowed at the pool. However, I am not sure they can prevent them on the beach. I believe all beaches in Hawaii are public. How can they prevent you from using shade on a public beach? Is a shade the same as an umbrella? Or do you mean a tent?



The beaches are public in that the resort areas have to provide public access but what the security guy told me (a KoOlina resort security guy, not Marriott's) the private resort area can make its own rules.

It was a pop up shade, not like a full tent but according to the sign no umbrellas are allowed either and saw him asking some other family to remove their umbrella on a different lagoon.  I don't recall the specific rule on coolers but I don't recall seeing any large coolers on the beach.  I'm quite sure styrofoam coolers aren't permitted.

Also, no alcohol in the beach but I believe that is a state law.

As far as shade goes.  Most local families set up under the trees on the grass.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow! No umbrellas allowed? We buy chairs and umbrellas (tasteful ones, of course   ) every trip to Hawaii, as DH is a dermatologist and he has a "thing" about getting out of the sun. Our grandson wears a sun shirt, hat, and a thick layer of sunblock on any exposed skin - I'd hate to think of how my husband would react if he was told we couldn't have a shade umbrella on the beach!


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jun 7, 2011)

PamMo said:


> Wow! No umbrellas allowed? We buy chairs and umbrellas (tasteful ones, of course   ) every trip to Hawaii, as DH is a dermatologist and he has a "thing" about getting out of the sun. Our grandson wears a sun shirt, hat, and a thick layer of sunblock on any exposed skin - I'd hate to think of how my husband would react if he was told we couldn't have a shade umbrella on the beach!



There are couple permantly installed thatched umbrellas at Lagoons 1 and 2 but they go fast.  At Lagoon 3 in front of the Marriot you can rent palapas by the day or half day but they are not cheap and they are in the area of the beach closest to the property and farthest from the water.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 7, 2011)

a1000monkeys said:


> There are couple permantly installed thatched umbrellas at Lagoons 1 and 2 but they go fast.  At Lagoon 3 in front of the Marriot you can rent palapas by the day or half day but they are not cheap and they are in the area of the beach closest to the property and farthest from the water.



That's *exactly* why we buy chairs and umbrellas! (Plus we're able to take them with us to other beaches around the island.)


----------



## cp73 (Jun 7, 2011)

a1000monkeys said:


> The beaches are public in that the resort areas have to provide public access but what the security guy told me (a KoOlina resort security guy, not Marriott's) the private resort area can make its own rules.



I dont think the security guy was correct regarding the beach, although that is just my speculation. I did a search and found something from the state on Hawaii beach rules but there was no mention about umbrellas not being allowed. I dont see how a private resort can enforce special rules on a public beach. All beaches in Hawaii are public beaches. Any lawyers or people in the know about Hawaii laws pertaining to public beaches and how this could be correct?


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jun 7, 2011)

cp73 said:


> I dont think the security guy was correct regarding the beach, although that is just my speculation. I did a search and found something from the state on Hawaii beach rules but there was no mention about umbrellas not being allowed. I dont see how a private resort can enforce special rules on a public beach. All beaches in Hawaii are public beaches. Any lawyers or people in the know about Hawaii laws pertaining to public beaches and how this could be correct?



Not sure, perhaps because it is man-made beach they can make their own rules.

FWIW, we had no issues with our shade on any other beach in the north shore or even Waikiki, just Ko Olina.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 7, 2011)

a1000monkeys said:


> Also, no alcohol in the beach but I believe that is a state law.
> 
> .



 There goes my vacation plans!


----------



## pharmgirl (Jun 7, 2011)

the lagoon beaches at KoOlina are PUBLIC  There are no rules about coolers, umbrellas, beach chairs, etc - Marriott can make rules on its property but not the beaches
as far as alcohol, the opposite, none allowed on beaches in Hawaii but you can drink alcoholic beverages at the pools on Marriott grounds


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jun 7, 2011)

pharmgirl said:


> the lagoon beaches at KoOlina are PUBLIC  There are no rules about coolers, umbrellas, beach chairs, etc - Marriott can make rules on its property but not the beaches
> as far as alcohol, the opposite, none allowed on beaches in Hawaii but you can drink alcoholic beverages at the pools on Marriott grounds



They are not Marriott's rules but the KoOlina resort association's rules.  They are posted at various points on the path.  I didn't see anyone but me and that one other family trying to break them.


----------



## cp73 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey a1000monkeys

I believe you. I am just questioning how they can do that?


----------



## chileaquiles (Jun 8, 2011)

Great responses.  Coolers on the beach are accepted.  As stated by others locals come and setup picknic type area on the grass.  

Umbrellas are not allowed at all.  Brought up this issue about 5 years ago when we went with an infant.  There is typically a lot of wind in Ko'olina and what they had said the Koolina association did NOT want to take the risk if a portable type umbrella hit somebody.  

In reference to size of cooler.  I was not refering to a 50 Quart cooler on wheels but a compact bag type •Overall Dimensions: 16" H x 13.75" W x 9" D 
http://www.cookware.com/Goodhope-Bags-7362-GHB1321.html
This size cooler was not allowed.  I see beach bags bigger then this.  

I also thought about the beach bag looking cooler from Costco as well but based on the rule it wouldnt work either.  

The rule was no bigger then a size cooler like this.  •Overall Dimensions: 7.5'' H x 9'' W x 5'' D 
http://www.cookware.com/Hoohobbers-Personalized-Munch-Box-XU1771.html

At the end if you plan on taking a bigger cooler then this and you want it at poolside, make sure you put the cooler in a beach bag because that is allowed.


----------



## Robert D (Jun 8, 2011)

We travel a lot too using high end timeshares and hotels and I have a small cooler that I take and try to be discreet with it, keeping it under a chair.  I've never had a problem with it but don't think it's appropriate to take a big cooler in a high end place like Ko'Olina.  When we were there in April they were checking wrist bands one day when we didn't have ours on.  The security guy had a list of guests with him and looked up our name in it.  I like having good security there.


----------

